# shaky fuzzy lcd screen



## itwasme356 (Jun 15, 2008)

hi, my acer al2016 lcd monitor has started shaking and going fuzzy on me lately, the monitor itself is only about 6 months old and i can only think that my large speakers may have done something to it or it is experiencing some over heating problem or its defective. it has a 3 year warranty and was told i could send it in for repairs

symptoms: shakes and goes fuzzy, imagine a peice of paper with an image and it shifts to the right for a micro second then back,
last night(when i first noticed anything about the monitor)

i play 2142 and there is a lot of emp which makes the radar display stuff going red blue, distortion, the whole bit, pretty similar to the effect i'm getting now, however it started to like tear at the bottom in lines, pulling to the left of the screen going nuts then the whole image moved right off the screen and the monitor shut off and at first thought that it was just that effect.

a few things to note here, when i am booting up it is still having these problems and when i use the built in menu for the monitor the image AROUND IT shakes, but not the menu itself, any help would be much appreciated as i'd like to see if its not a loose connection or something


----------



## bretto_18 (Jun 18, 2008)

sounds like i'm having the same problem as you. what happens when you try different screen resolutions? at 800x600 it is the least noticable for me, but when i go to 1280x1074, its like there are big horizontal waves shaking the screen


----------



## itwasme356 (Jun 15, 2008)

bretto_18 said:


> sounds like i'm having the same problem as you. what happens when you try different screen resolutions? at 800x600 it is the least noticable for me, but when i go to 1280x1074, its like there are big horizontal waves shaking the screen


hmm what model of monitor are you using? is it an acer brand? please go into more detail as i am certain it is to do with my monitor, i plugged in a 15 inch monitor that barely supports battlefield 2142and works great for everything else it(monitor) cost around 300$ ish and it is 19 inch wide was it close to any larger speakers? mine are 200 watts and around 3-4 feet away from it either side but i had a 17 inch lcd before with the speakers like litterally righ beside them cranked with the bass going and it works like a charm for the guy i sold it to

what i DO KNOW is that putting it at different resolutions didn't make much of a difference but putting it at lower refresh rates made it WORSE and the longer i left it on the worse it would get and games seemed to really make it bad with or without sound.

like i says give me as much info as you can so we can try to sort this out


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you try another monitor on it
or try the video card in another computer
check the cable from the box to the monitor is not loose
try another cable


----------



## itwasme356 (Jun 15, 2008)

dai said:


> can you try another monitor on it
> or try the video card in another computer
> check the cable from the box to the monitor is not loose
> try another cable


im on a 14/15 inch monitor right now it works (like no problems with this one) acer said i can send the lcd one in so, but maybe we can help the other guy


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks like sending it is the best option


----------

